

C++ Programming and Brain RAM - gecko
http://bitquabit.com/post/c++-programming-and-brain-ram/

======
thebear
I like the author's pragmatic approach to evaluating C++ as a programming
tool. The question is not, as it is so often posed, "Is C++ too complicated?"
(What does that even mean? Too complicated for what?) The question is, "Is C++
so complicated that it diverts too much of my attention and mental resources
away from solving the problem at hand?" I personally agree that over the
history of C++, the answer to that question has gone from "no" to "most likely
so." More and more, C++ is becoming the hammer that forces you to take your
eyes off the nail all the time. It seems to me that the areas in which the
advantages gained from using C++ outweigh this disadvantage are shrinking
fast.

